# Roommate uses way more toilet paper than you do



## komorikun

What would you do if your roommate used 3 times as much toilet paper as you do?

We are going through one roll a day. When I'm alone I use at most 2 rolls a week.


----------



## AussiePea

Male or female? Just make a comment about going through a lot of paper. If they don't get that hint then buy your own and let them buy theirs.


----------



## Resonance

I had this issue when sharing a flat as a student, basically nobody else ever bought any toilet paper, so whenever it got low I had to replace it, which meant that the others knew I would be replacing it so they never bought any, in some kind of vicious cycle. Worse, they went through that **** at an incredible rate, I have no idea what they were doing with it. I ended up forcing them to take on some of the financial burden by hoarding toilet paper in my room and only putting one roll at a time in the bathroom.


----------



## Whimbrella

This issue used to really wind me up when I lived in a sharehouse. I just could not understand how it was possible to get through so much paper. 
But, I think it's not something you can decently do anything about, unless it becomes a really big problem. We generally took it in turns to buy paper, and it's only a few bucks each time so I figured it was worth it to keep the peace.


----------



## tlgibson97

I feel it is just part of living with other people.

If I noticed that nobody replaced it and I was the one buying it all the time then I would have my own personal roll that I would take with me each time until someone else started buying it.

Based on any commnts I got from people would indicate whether they expected me to buy it or not. It would be interesting to see how long it took someone else to pick some up. Would be even more interesting if nobody ever did.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I sometimes go through an entire roll in one "sitting". :blank


----------



## UltraShy

Disarray said:


> I sometimes go through an entire roll in one "sitting". :blank


I'm terribly conflicted. I really wonder how that's possible, yet I'm not sure I want such details.

Are we talking some puny little roll or one of those double or even triple-size mega rolls?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

UltraShy said:


> I'm terribly conflicted. I really wonder how that's possible, yet I'm not sure I want such details.
> 
> Are we talking some puny little roll or one of those double or even triple-size mega rolls?


Just one standard toilet roll, it's usually the cheap 1 ply's I fly through. Like this.:









Without going into too much detail, it's like... _"trying to get peanut butter out of carpet."_


----------



## pinkempyreal

Well... It's kind of hard to bring that up I'd imagine. Also not easy to split down the middle unless you both bought your own... But if it's a one bathroom sort of deal. Then well... Find something you both share that you can use more of to even the stakes? 
I use an awful lot of toilet paper myself. When I sit down to do my thing, I just start wrapping TP around my hand. It's a subconscious thing. Then I'm like, oh that's too much... But then it's already off the roll and I might as well use it!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Gross! The person in question must have a poor diet. Just buy the cheapest toilet paper ever, like from the dollar store. That'll teach them.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Do you not have separate bathrooms? This is why roommates ****ing suck.
If not I'd just carry in my own toilet paper when I go to the bathroom and take it back out each time, haha. Then they'll be forced to buy their own or go without.


----------



## Schizoidas

Buy her a diaper.

I'm pretty sure I went through this already


----------



## arnie

Get a bidet?


----------



## komorikun

Only one bathroom. We both bought a package of 12 rolls ($5 each) a few days ago. She is going through an amazing amount of it. I'm not sure if I should say anything. I guess it would be kind of weird to have two rolls hanging from the wall.

I just don't know how some people (esp. women) use so much paper. I sometimes imagine them sticking the whole roll up their p*ssy.


----------



## komorikun

Shauna The Dead said:


> Do you not have separate bathrooms? This is why roommates ****ing suck.
> If not I'd just carry in my own toilet paper when I go to the bathroom and take it back out each time, haha. Then they'll be forced to buy their own or go without.


It does suck but I have no choice. Rent here is super high. If I wanted to live alone I'd have to pay at least $1400 a month. I'm paying $800 at the moment and the girl in the living room is paying $500.


----------



## jsgt

If you brought it up to her, do you think she would throw a fit? If so, don't mention it. Ya'll have to share the same space, so no point in creating any tension...especially over a minor issue. Just keep your own roll with you.


----------



## Still Waters

I always assumed roommates discuss all the various details -concerning money,privacy,cleaning,etc. before they moved in together?


----------



## gusstaf

I said do nothing, but not because it doesn't matter. Because I'd be too afraid of confrontation to do anything about it.


----------



## komorikun

Still Waters said:


> I always assumed roommates discuss all the various details -concerning money,privacy,cleaning,etc. before they moved in together?


But you don't discuss how much toilet paper you use on average.


----------



## sansd

I use a lot of toilet paper. I always worry people I'm visiting are going to be annoyed by it. I sometimes use almost a whole regular roll's worth the first day of my period.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Disarray said:


> I sometimes go through an entire roll in one "sitting". :blank


same here actually :stu


----------



## komorikun

When we run out I'm just going to say that she has to buy the next package of TP. 

And when the new roommate moves in (current one is moving out end of the month) I'm going to say that we should use separate rolls. Women use sooooo much TP it just amazes me. I guess she will think I'm anal retentive and stingy but oh well.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Maybe she's on her period. I use a lot of toilet paper when I have my period. I don't flush my tampons so I wrap them up in tp before throwing them in the wastebasket.


----------



## komorikun

Double Indemnity said:


> Maybe she's on her period. I use a lot of toilet paper when I have my period. I don't flush my tampons so I wrap them up in tp before throwing them in the wastebasket.


I'm pretty sure she isn't on her period. Oh god....then she's probably going to use 2 rolls a day when that comes. This is getting way too expensive. Each roll costs over 40 cents.

At my last apartment (with 2 girls) one girl used tons of the TP and the other used a fair amount. Fortunately the one that used tons of TP was buying the toilet paper, so I only bought some once every 3 months or so. I was also kind of annoyed how she had a much bigger room but was only paying $30 more than me. So I let her pay for more than her fair share.


----------



## komorikun

jsgt said:


> If you brought it up to her, do you think she would throw a fit? If so, don't mention it. Ya'll have to share the same space, so no point in creating any tension...especially over a minor issue. Just keep your own roll with you.


No, she is pretty nice. So I think it would be fine. I'll have to get another thing to hold up a roll. She's always taking out the trash which is nice. My previous roommates never took out the bathroom trash. We used grocery store paper bags (you don't get plastic bags at supermarkets in SF) and the bag could be overflowing with 100s of used tampons wrapped up in toilet paper and they'd still not take it out. I was the one to do it every single time.


----------



## Kingpin

I'd probably hide all the toilet paper before she rushes to the toilet, then talk it out afterwards.


----------



## PickleNose

komorikun said:


> Only one bathroom. We both bought a package of 12 rolls ($5 each) a few days ago. She is going through an amazing amount of it. I'm not sure if I should say anything. I guess it would be kind of weird to have two rolls hanging from the wall.
> 
> I just don't know how some people (esp. women) use so much paper. I sometimes imagine them sticking the whole roll up their p*ssy.


 Ask her when was the last time she shaved her butt hair and see what she says.


----------



## niacin

Be like the Italians and carry personal tissue packs to the bathroom. Let the roommate pay for his or her own toilet paper. Plus, s/he will think you never wipe your butt and might move out. Then you could go on a three-ply spending spree!


----------



## coldmorning

I had a roommate like this once. For the life of me, I couldn't figure out how he used so much tp until reading this thread. Anyway, it was never an issue because he always bought the tp.


----------



## meganmila

I have tend to use more then the usual of toilet paper. I guess cause I get a lot out in one setting and I have to wipe everywhere cause for girls you can't really aim. Then I keep using to wipe everywhere even if pee didn't go in that area. I don't go through one roll in like a day though.


----------



## typemismatch

Love this thread. I'd say just let her be, if the worst thing about your roomie is that she uses too much toilet roll, then that ain't so bad. How much does toilet roll cost anyhow? 

But maybe next time your looking for a roomie you should ask them if you can observe them having a dump in the toilet first.


----------



## Joe

That sounds like my brother.


----------



## typemismatch

Maybe you should try something coarser, perhaps sand paper?


----------



## Cashew

My sister uses a ton of toilet paper too. I think she just wads up a big handful each time. I wouldn't say anything about it though, that's an awkward confrontation.


----------



## low

Makes me think of J.D. and Turk from Scrubs, their wierd toilet paper fixation. Haha.


----------

